# night time coyotes



## Mutes14 (Jan 28, 2009)

I can't seem to find on the internet when exactly you can hunt Coyotes at night any help would be great. Also, I plan on using a 12 gauge what kind of shell does everyone prefer?

Thanks


----------



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)

oct 15-march 1

i dont use a shotgun, but i think the people that do use #4 buck...


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

Link goes to the predator hunting at night table. Oct 15-March 1. At night only bow and arrow, .22 rimfire and smaller rimfire, shotgun (no slugs, buckshot, or cut shells), or pistol. A few other restrictions during firearm deer season in shotgun zone. Far left column on the table has the legal weapons.

Most people around here use .22 mag or a heavy birdshot (turkey type)load.

http://www.michigan.gov/images/dnr/Nighttime_Raccoon_and_Predator_Hunting_table_361443_7.jpg


----------



## Mutes14 (Jan 28, 2009)

thank you for the help!


----------



## motorcityhtps (Mar 1, 2010)

Most people I know that use a 12 gauge at night use dead coyote loads. They're pretty pricey, but since no one really makes goose loads in lead anymore, they're the best thing out there. 

As previously stated, no buckshot at night. F-sized shot (.22 caliber pellet) is the largest shot that can be used at night. Dead coyote is T-size (.20 caliber pellet.)

As as far as night hunting season, it's the same dates as the fox hunting season.


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

Old goose loads are real good if you can find them. Haven't priced the coyote loads so I don't know how they compare. Probably a lot since they're "special". 


Posted from my iPhone.


----------



## motorcityhtps (Mar 1, 2010)

The dead coyote is actually cheaper then the Winchester Supreme... those will make you go :yikes::yikes::yikes:


----------



## Gun Nut (Jun 3, 2010)

If you plan to use a scatter gun, buy a box of shells extra. So you can pattern it at different ranges. This will give you an idea of just how far you can shoot at one and have enough lead on target to do the job.


----------



## Mutes14 (Jan 28, 2009)

thanks for all the help, I can't wait to try it out! Getting tired of having them around camp all night.


----------



## Countrymile (Feb 6, 2011)

Dead Coyote works very well. I carry my 12 gauge and my 22mag both to the stand with me.


----------



## btoeps74 (Oct 8, 2011)

Countrymile said:


> Dead Coyote works very well. I carry my 12 gauge and my 22mag both to the stand with me.


What choke is recommended for using dead coyote loads and what maximum range can be expected?


----------



## motorcityhtps (Mar 1, 2010)

They market their own chokes specifically designed for that shot size, but mostly you'd be looking for a goose choke. The choke I have in my 1300 is made by hunter's specialties and is called the "H.S. Waterfowl" choke. They made one for ducks (#4-#2 shot I think) and one for geese (B-size shot all the way to T-size I think.)


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

You can't just buy a choke and head to the woods. Every gun throws a pattern different. Your going to need to spend some time patterning your gun. Most large shot throws a pretty good pattern with s IC tube.

Griff

Sent from my DROIDX


----------

